# Grandparents rocking chair



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

would anyone have plans for something like this rocking chair?
this would be great for those with two small children.

http://everymomneeds.com/storytime-rocking-chair/

if anyone can come up with plans, please share
very cool chair


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I believe that's a picture of Hal Taylor sitting in his StoryTime Rocking Chair. Hal sells plans, DVD tapes and runs Rocking Chair University. I have Hals DVDs and I recommend them. -Jack


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I was hoping to find something along the lines of a Craftsman style, if possible, his are more sculpted than I would like.


----------

